# Photographers Rights



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

OK so last night I am leaving my Building (I work for a utility company in Boston)

I take a few photos of the building I work in, and this guy in a black suit (My Building's security guy) I recognized his face, taps me on the shoulder and says "no Photos"

So I say um. Ok no problem and he walks left and I walk left.

So the more I think of it ... its like Hey Wait a minute. I work for this company how can he tell me not to take photos of my own building ? 
Bizzare.

So I catch up to him show him my work ID and ask him. 
"Hey How come no photos" He said "Its the company policy no photos of the building"

So I said "so a photographer has no rights anymore ?" and he said I Don't know buddy just check with the Building Manager tomorrow"

Well Anyhow....

Here is the photo.









Link to FLICKR 

__
https://flic.kr/p/2359280345

Any idea what I should do ? 
Should I bother talking to the Building manager or just never photograph my building again ?

Need a little advice.

Greg in Boston.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Different world we live in today dude. Next time, take off your turban before you click away. Less conspicuous that way. *


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Talk to the building manager. Why take the time to ask here instead of just going to him? You never acted as a photographer on the subway, did you?


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

You work in a UFO?


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Most places have this policy to prevent corporate spying, terrorism, etc. Unless its a public building then you really dont have any rights to take photo's. Even then its up to someone else. I assume you were given an employee handbook and it probably states in there something about photo's being taken in the work place. So you dont want to be found in violation of any of that. Just talk to your boss and have him make a call.

Most places have this in effect to prevent corporate spying, terrorism, etc. If its the building policy not to take pictures, then I would advise against it. We live in a different world today. Also what are photographers rights...


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

HELPMe said:


> Most places have this policy to prevent corporate spying, terrorism, etc. Unless its a public building then you really dont have any rights to take photo's. Even then its up to someone else. I assume you were given an employee handbook and it probably states in there something about photo's being taken in the work place. So you dont want to be found in violation of any of that. Just talk to your boss and have him make a call.
> 
> Most places have this in effect to prevent corporate spying, terrorism, etc. If its the building policy not to take pictures, then I would advise against it. We live in a different world today. Also what are photographers rights...


http://photojojo.com/content/tips/legal-rights-of-photographers/

I thought about it all night. 
Sorta didn't sleep well. 
Gave it some thought and what I will just do in the future is just photograph the subject from across the street as others have mentioned. 
I really don't want to stir up the bees nest with a wiffle ball bat : ) 
As they say don't shit where you eat : ) 
Thanks to all who replied. 
Greg 
Same sort of basic idea ... 
This phrase means "do not have romantic relationships with any co-workers." Basically, you don't want to make yourself uncomfortable (by potentially having a romantic relationship get ugly, or "shitting") at the place where you work ("where you eat").


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

There was an interesting article in Popular Photography a few month's back about a guy who took night photos of refinery's and other industrial sites. Great work I have to admit. Turns out he's arrested after one of his shoots and spends quite a bit of time proving that he means no harm, is not a terrorist, etc.

As others have stated, It's a different world now.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks Greg for all the great pictures youve posted.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Thanks Paratrooper. 
I appreciate it. 

Gonna go talk to my union steward now to see his thoughts. 
I think I might just let this one go....... 

Not worth my job over a photograph. 
but we shall see. : )


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

HELPMe said:


> Unless its a public building then you really dont have any rights to take photo's.


If someone is standing in a public place they can take pictures of whatever they damn please, provided it isn't a defense installation and even then it's posted. If you went by the old Quincy shipyard back when they were in operation, you would see signs prohibiting photography.

Employee/management issues aside, what exactly can someone be charged with if they take a picture from a public place? Nothing I'm aware of.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Gmack, you can't take pictures of the building you work in.. but google earth can go around and take all the photos they want of you, your house, your work, the place where you go shopping and post it on the net, and thats ok...i dunno somthing is wrong there.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

************************************************** *************************************************
NEW INFORMATION - updated 3/25/08 3:38 PM 
************************************************** *************************************************
Well I just spoke to the "building Manager" he was very cool very laid back. 
Just said it is company policy no photos of the exterior or interior of the buildings.
He said Especially the mural as it is worth. Well I won't say what he told me what it is worth. 
But long story short. He said the sidewalk is company property as well so my best bet is to just cross the street and I should be all set. 

Funny thing Is the guy who busted me was right there and didn't say a word : ) 

So I do have my rights - I just need to be a couple feet away. and it's all good. 

but I will never be able to get this shot across the street. Glad I got it when I did : ) 

Thanks again for all the comments / support / advice. 
~ Greg


----------



## Steven Crowell (Mar 24, 2008)

I got arrested for having a video camera on a public street (St Charles Ave. in New Orleans).
Car accident, puzzled about how it could have possibly occured considering the resting position of the vehicles. Thought maybe I could provide video documentaion for one of the involved parties. Cop approaches, says what are you doing? I say; taking pictures for the attorney. He says; You're not shooting me, are you? I say NO, kept the camera at my side. I had already taken an image of the scene. He walks away to tend to his business. While conversing with one of the eyewitnesses, he comes back and says; You have to leave, you are interfering with a police investigat... before he can finish, I turn and walk away. 30 yards away, as I approach my parked taxi, I hear TWEEEET!, I guess he's whistling to me and ignore, TWEET!, again. I turn, he's summoning me with his index finger. I approach him, he says Come with me over here. We go to his cruiser, he says put the camera on the trunk. I comply. He says turn around. I ask; What for? He says, you are under arrest for interfering with a police investigation. I reply, I'm here because you summoned me to be here. Long story-short... dropped charge, took a year to get my 357 back.
Denoument... he was assisting the driver, that was in the wrong, to collect on the collision, even though that driver was running a red light travelling the wrong way on a one way street.
Conclusion; In reality... the "rights" we have, are only those rights any street cop decides that we have,at any given moment.

One more thing, a cop passenger in my cab from California told me that video, or still images taken for the purpose of selling it to a victims' attorney is illegal in Calif.!!!?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

GMACK24 said:


> He said the sidewalk is company property as well so my best bet is to just cross the street and I should be all set.


I was told the same thing when shooting for a photo class of some waterfront properties at the harbor. They said I had to have an appointment to do it or do it from across the street. I spoke with the head of security and she ok'd it since it was for school and not commercial.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Ding! .. round one!!


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> If someone is standing in a public place they can take pictures of whatever they damn please, provided it isn't a defense installation and even then it's posted. If you went by the old Quincy shipyard back when they were in operation, you would see signs prohibiting photography.
> 
> Employee/management issues aside, what exactly can someone be charged with if they take a picture from a public place? Nothing I'm aware of.


Delta, we are on the same page. If it's public property then I would think it's good all day long. However, like i said when it comes to private property they (the owners) can dictate pretty much whatever they want on their property and if you (invitee or licensee) fail to follow it you can be asked to leave etc.

Example being malls, most malls and office buildings do not allow photography inside their buildings. The rules for patronage are posted on the entrance usually and state no photography. If someone was found taking a picture per say then the "security" would ask them to stop. If they continued then they would be asked to leave, if they failed to leave they would have the police called and issued a trespass notice. If they returned they would get arrested for violating the trespass. It pretty common now a days for private buildings to prohibit photography inside.

Also, GMACK love your site.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

HELPMe said:


> Delta, we are on the same page. If it's public property then I would think it's good all day long. However, like i said when it comes to private property they (the owners) can dictate pretty much whatever they want on their property and if you (invitee or licensee) fail to follow it you can be asked to leave etc.
> 
> Example being malls, most malls and office buildings do not allow photography inside their buildings. The rules for patronage are posted on the entrance usually and state no photography. If someone was found taking a picture per say then the "security" would ask them to stop. If they continued then they would be asked to leave, if they failed to leave they would have the police called and issued a trespass notice. If they returned they would get arrested for violating the trespass. It pretty common now a days for private buildings to prohibit photography inside.


I agree, but if I'm standing on a public sidewalk or on a public way, I can take pictures of whatever I can see from my vantage point. If malls or other buildings don't want any photos taken, they should put a big tarp over the exterior of their property.

The obvious exceptions, as mentioned, are defense installations.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Steven Crowell said:


> I got arrested for having a video camera on a public street (St Charles Ave. in New Orleans).
> Car accident, puzzled about how it could have possibly occured considering the resting position of the vehicles. Thought maybe I could provide video documentaion for one of the involved parties. Cop approaches, says what are you doing? I say; taking pictures for the attorney. He says; You're not shooting me, are you? I say NO, kept the camera at my side. I had already taken an image of the scene. He walks away to tend to his business. While conversing with one of the eyewitnesses, he comes back and says; You have to leave, you are interfering with a police investigat... before he can finish, I turn and walk away. 30 yards away, as I approach my parked taxi, I hear TWEEEET!, I guess he's whistling to me and ignore, TWEET!, again. I turn, he's summoning me with his index finger. I approach him, he says Come with me over here. We go to his cruiser, he says put the camera on the trunk. I comply. He says turn around. I ask; What for? He says, you are under arrest for interfering with a police investigation. I reply, I'm here because you summoned me to be here. Long story-short... dropped charge, took a year to get my 357 back.
> Denoument... he was assisting the driver, that was in the wrong, to collect on the collision, even though that driver was running a red light travelling the wrong way on a one way street.
> Conclusion; In reality... the "rights" we have, are only those rights any street cop decides that we have,at any given moment.
> ...


Before I tell you to go away again, I have just ONE question:

*Did the NOPD cruiser you were transported in have an "illegal prisoner partition: ? *


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Steven Crowell said:


> I got arrested for having a video camera on a public street (St Charles Ave. in New Orleans).
> Car accident, puzzled about how it could have possibly occured considering the resting position of the vehicles. Thought maybe I could provide video documentaion for one of the involved parties. Cop approaches, says what are you doing? I say; taking pictures for the attorney. He says; You're not shooting me, are you? I say NO, kept the camera at my side. I had already taken an image of the scene. He walks away to tend to his business. While conversing with one of the eyewitnesses, he comes back and says; You have to leave, you are interfering with a police investigat... before he can finish, I turn and walk away. 30 yards away, as I approach my parked taxi, I hear TWEEEET!, I guess he's whistling to me and ignore, TWEET!, again. I turn, he's summoning me with his index finger. I approach him, he says Come with me over here. We go to his cruiser, he says put the camera on the trunk. I comply. He says turn around. I ask; What for? He says, you are under arrest for interfering with a police investigation. I reply, I'm here because you summoned me to be here. Long story-short... dropped charge, took a year to get my 357 back.
> Denoument... he was assisting the driver, that was in the wrong, to collect on the collision, even though that driver was running a red light travelling the wrong way on a one way street.
> Conclusion; In reality... the "rights" we have, are only those rights any street cop decides that we have,at any given moment.
> ...


Im thinkin theres ALOT being left out of this recollection


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Im thinkin theres ALOT being left out of this recollection


What else would you expect from an ambulance chaser


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

You can take pictures of your building,just not inside lol,as for the sidewalk I doubt they own that too,check the plot plans for the city of Boston in that area,that will show if they own the sidewalk or not.


----------



## asquared (Jan 26, 2008)

This "at-fault" driver sounds a lot like Jim Carey from that scene in Liar Liar...with the unpaid parking tickets while running a red light and speeding...


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Steven Crowell said:


> I got arrested for having a video camera on a public street (St Charles Ave. in New Orleans).
> Car accident, puzzled about how it could have possibly occured considering the resting position of the vehicles. Thought maybe I could provide video documentaion for one of the involved parties. Cop approaches, says what are you doing? I say; taking pictures for the attorney. He says; You're not shooting me, are you? I say NO, kept the camera at my side. I had already taken an image of the scene. He walks away to tend to his business. While conversing with one of the eyewitnesses, he comes back and says; You have to leave, you are interfering with a police investigat... before he can finish, I turn and walk away. 30 yards away, as I approach my parked taxi, I hear TWEEEET!, I guess he's whistling to me and ignore, TWEET!, again. I turn, he's summoning me with his index finger. I approach him, he says Come with me over here. We go to his cruiser, he says put the camera on the trunk. I comply. He says turn around. I ask; What for? He says, you are under arrest for interfering with a police investigation. I reply, I'm here because you summoned me to be here. Long story-short... dropped charge, took a year to get my 357 back.
> Denoument... he was assisting the driver, that was in the wrong, to collect on the collision, even though that driver was running a red light travelling the wrong way on a one way street.
> Conclusion; In reality... the "rights" we have, are only those rights any street cop decides that we have,at any given moment.
> ...


Tell us the whole story, ??????something about a 357?????? and a camera????????? fess up:---)


----------



## Steven Crowell (Mar 24, 2008)

"Ambulance chaser" or "enterprising cab driver"... characterize it whichever way you choose. If the documentation... assisted you... I'd be well received by you. I have a strong suspicion that - had I been driving a private car - intead of a taxi, I wouldn't have been 'called back' for arrest.
More to the "story"? Not really, what would I have to gain BS'ing you? The only thing I didn't mention was the loss of the video tape from the camera(which had some personal family 'footage' of my wife - nursing our son.) and some ammo.
If I am permanently un-invited from this forum... I'm sure we won't miss each other.
Personally, I enjoy interacting with those of whom I am not in agreement with. 
Some folks want only to reinforce their views by limiting their discussions to those with whom they agree. I am secure enough in my beliefs that discussion with people who have alternate views... doesn't threaten me.
'Name calling' is an 'obvious tactic' for those who have no articulate or coherent response.

Steve Crowell

p.s. That is my real name. I understand why y'all don't 'post' yours, but using my real name should lend some credibility to my contributions.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Steven Crowell said:


> "Ambulance chaser" or "enterprising cab driver"... characterize it whichever way you choose. If the documentation... assisted you... I'd be well received by you. I have a strong suspicion that - had I been driving a private car - intead of a taxi, I wouldn't have been 'called back' for arrest.
> More to the "story"? Not really, what would I have to gain BS'ing you? The only thing I didn't mention was the loss of the video tape from the camera(which had some personal family 'footage' of my wife - nursing our son.) and some ammo.
> If I am permanently un-invited from this forum... I'm sure we won't miss each other.
> Personally, I enjoy interacting with those of whom I am not in agreement with.
> ...


don't let the door hit you on the way out !!!!!!!!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Steven Crowell said:


> "Ambulance chaser" or "enterprising cab driver"... characterize it whichever way you choose. If the documentation... assisted you... I'd be well received by you. I have a strong suspicion that - had I been driving a private car - intead of a taxi, I wouldn't have been 'called back' for arrest.
> More to the "story"? Not really, what would I have to gain BS'ing you? The only thing I didn't mention was the loss of the video tape from the camera(which had some personal family 'footage' of my wife - nursing our son.) and some ammo.
> If I am permanently un-invited from this forum... I'm sure we won't miss each other.
> Personally, I enjoy interacting with those of whom I am not in agreement with.
> ...


"Ambulance chaser" is what I called you, most lawyers like you are a disgrace to their profession with their stupid law suits that clutter
up the court systems as they try to fill up their pockets with cash.

A two second search would tell you who I am, my name is WELL KNOWN
on the MassCops forum and like you said people like you would not be
missed on MassCops.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey Steve, I'd explain why no one post their real name, dept, and photo's on here but I think your about as smart as Snipers monkey...so you just wouldnt get it.
charlie


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Sniper I just can't take you serious anymore while you display your monkey.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah Sniper, you really should spank that monkey....


----------



## Steven Crowell (Mar 24, 2008)

I understand that while you are in the business of protecting - posting your real names could get rather chancy. I didn't mean that you SHOULD BE posting your real names, just that I am sincere - which is why MY name is no secret. I CAN be found. I might look you up, but specifics and particulars about individuals who post here are of no interest to me, just opinions. 

to Sniper; .... About 'the door', my heel is usually poised for such events.

I concur with Mongo about the monkey. It tops the list for shat that grossed me out since going on line in 1995.

Thank you.
Steve


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Steven Crowell said:


> I understand that while you are in the business of protecting - posting your real names could get rather chancy. I didn't mean that you SHOULD BE posting your real names, just that I am sincere - which is why MY name is no secret. I CAN be found. I might look you up, but specifics and particulars about individuals who post here are of no interest to me, just opinions.
> 
> to Sniper; .... About 'the door', my heel is usually poised for such events.
> 
> ...


Don't let the door hit you on your way OUT.


----------

